# White dots on tatas



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone tell me what these are? Just deposits/hormones?

52 days today!


----------



## chandab (Oct 12, 2015)

Just dried secretions (what I'm not sure, but it's always at the openings to the teats), I've seen it on my open mares, and it just rubs off when I clean their udders (they get gunk between the halves, so I wipe them down periodically with baby wipes).


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes she's quite dirty In between. I've not noticed it on my other mare before is it just an individual thing?


----------



## chandab (Oct 12, 2015)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> Yes she's quite dirty In between. I've not noticed it on my other mare before is it just an individual thing?


As to dirty udders, it's a bit like sheath cleaning, some need it quite a bit, others hardly at all. When you know they aren't wormy (particularly pin worms) and they are rubbing their bums, it's often a dirty udder getting them itchy.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah see that's really interesting, she's always rubbing her arse! Last year it was rubbed hairless but no worms or skin conditions she didn't itch in summer. Just doesn't like having a big coat lol


----------

